# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  دراسة: التأمين الإسلامي ينتظر فرصًا واسعة للنمو مع تطبيق طرق وأنظمة مبتكرة

## حسان القضاة

توقعت دراسة اقتصادية حديثة أن يحقق سوق التأمين التكافلي (المتوافق مع الشريعة الإسلامية) نموًّا مضطردًا في حصته من سوق التأمين في المنطقة اعتمادًا على النمو

أكثر...

----------

